# Campsite in Las Negras - Near Almeria



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Driving in daylight, we normally would not have turned toward the Parc Natural surrounding Las Negras due to the sea of plastic that separates the Interstate and the beautiful coastal hills. But at night searching for a hotel, we are glad we did.

Here are some pictures of a caravan and motorhome park we came across. It was an ideal setting, but alas, not recommended for larger American motorhomes.

Secluded campsite from a far:









Beach at one end of campground:









Winding entrance road, but OK for Euro models:









We took our grandaughter and great grandaughter:









Who has stayed there?


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

We live about an hour from here and have been there for a long weekend in our MH, nice spot, lovely cliff walks and quiet site.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have been here since 22 December, along with a varied discerning international group of people, most of whom we have met here before and who seem to spend most of the winter here. The site is well maintained and there is plenty of room off season, though in August they have a thousand people staying here. This is the driest place in Europe though we have had some torrential rain since we've been here this year, and parts of the site can get muddy. For more information, there is a website.

www.campinglacaleta.com/

P&L


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that's the type of campground I like.
Seems expensive for two adults, caravan, car, electric and a dog. Just about GBP 30 a night? It does say to inquire about low season discounts though. I can only dream of sites accommodating American motorhomes to be so nice (Marjal being the exception).


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We recently spent 16 nights there and got a 35% discount. People staying for longer periods got much bigger discounts.

No one in Las Negras will accept credit/Debit cards (because of poor telecom links) and there isn't a bank so you need an ample supply of cash.

P&L


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

It does look lovely. Are we sure American Motorhomes won't fit? Who's going to do the recce?.
Have emailed Cuevas de Mar ( I think thats the name) they've replied back that 10 metre long by 4 metre high American motorhomes no problem. Anybody have any experience of this site, or others in the area?


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cuevas de mar*

Were there last year,you will be ok.Only there one night and was raining,Spanish bar just outside gate and small village with a few shops, restaurants and a small shop owned by brits selling a small selection of british products.
Good luck
Maurice


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I should have did the pitch recon while there. Dang! Remember the wash at the road entrance is a bit bumpy, but only for a few meters. 

I am going to drive that direction again in a few weeks. Malaga is getting a bit boring and Marjal does not have a site free (our size) until end April.


----------

